# Assassin smoker in Houston



## freiesleben (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all, 

Are there anyone in here who owns an Assassin smoker and is living close to Houston, TX and maybe will be willing to show it off. Reason for asking is because I have been closing in on some smokers and I think I want an Assassin smoker, but before making quite of an investment I would like to see if first :)

All the best
Soren Freiesleben


----------



## keith156 (Nov 10, 2015)

HI Soren, 
I'm not in Houston but I just upgraded from a WSM18.5 to an Assassin 17 which is much bigger. The 17 isn't on the website but Jeff will make it for you. The assassin is a beautiful tank that rolls very easily. The details for the smoker are:

Interior cook chamber is 18" x 24" x 30" tall.

3 Racks that measure 17” x 23”.

3 rack runners’ 6” apart.

Hold about 9-12 lbs of charcoal. (Will depend on type and size)

Exterior height totals 52” tall.

PIT Master IQ 120 included

Slam Latch

4 Performa Casters (2 rigid and 2 swivel with lock and brake)

 Diamond plate across front and above the fire box door is standard.

Weight is ~385 (I am guessing here)


----------



## freiesleben (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the details Keith, much appreciated. Do you have some pictures of it as well, I was thinking of getting the 24.

What about the quality of the smoker, is it well made?


----------



## keith156 (Nov 11, 2015)

Quality is very high. Jeff walked me through his facilities and I watched his guys in action building the smokers. They are very sturdy and the metal welds are really good as well. I have no regrets on picking the assassin. These smokers are bigoer than you might think. The 17 can do up to 9 shoulders or 12 racks of ribs flat with the standard rack set up. I added rack runners and one extra grate so I could fit 15 rackso in mine.  

I'll send some pics soon but here's a link to pictures of Everett rebel which is very similar 

http://i1348.photobucket.com/albums...7-BBC9-438E-B03C-AF76105FFA17_zpsjkgpkfit.jpg


----------



## freiesleben (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for giving a bit more details Keith, hmmm maybe I am going with the 17 instead. Looking forward seeing the pictures of your Assassin.


----------



## freiesleben (Nov 23, 2015)

I just ordered an Assassin 24, Jeff have promised that same will be delivered prior Christmas. Thanks to my wife for the early Christmas present, which I was so lucky to get in advance. She said that if I smoke whatever she ordered on it, then I could buy it :)

I will get pictures on the way, really happy today :)


----------



## dbchaplin03 (Dec 31, 2015)

Can you guys give me a review of the 17 and some pictures or videos of cooks?  I've been deployed for 5 months and just ordered mine today. It should be delivered within a few days after I get home the end of next month!! Happy New Year to me!! 

I ordered it in Competition Orange with an extra rack as well. I'd love to read, see, or watch some more about what I have to look forward to in 30 days or less!!


----------



## freiesleben (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi DPChaplin,

Below are a couple of pictures of my Assasin24. 













image1 (2).JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Dec 21, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ freiesleben
__ Dec 27, 2015






Pork roast which I made for Christmas













IMG_2050.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Dec 21, 2015






First badge of chicken thighs and ribs, they turned out pretty good, but needed more smoke flavor. 













IMG_1750.JPG



__ freiesleben
__ Dec 14, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ freiesleben
__ Dec 27, 2015






The temp. controller work greats, just light the coals(I use lump coals now) and then set the temperature and it will do the rest. What I have realized is that it does not give enough smoke flavor if you only add wood chunks in the ash pan, I need to mix them in the chute instead in a couple of layers.

But I am really pleased with this and it is well built. 

I made some summer sausage on it yesterday, and there is plenty of room in in.


----------



## dbchaplin03 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the update and pictures. I'm sure there will be a learning curve like with anything else. I'm super excited to get home.  I've got a little over 3 weeks left. Looking forward to relaxing with the family and doing some low and slow BBQ. Most importantly though, I finally get to meet my newest baby girl who was born about 3 months ago.  

We do 6-8 big cooks a year for unit events. If it wouldn't have been for Lang not answering their phone or returning my email, I would have been the owner of a new Reverse flow stick burner.  I waited 2 weeks for them to contact me back and never heard anything. 

its for the best though. I'm not sure how I would have liked having to tend the fire every hour or so since we BBQ a lot during the week and I can't leave work every hour to monitor it. This Gravity Feed should be outstanding. ive had every type of smoker out there it seems so this one better be the winning ticket or my wife may BBQ me on it!  My last big investment for a smoker was a Yoder YS640 on the Comp Cart. Build quality and functionality was outstanding, but the pellets just did nothing for me.  I've been BBQing on a BGE with very good results for years but am so limited on space. I think this will be a perfect setup for our needs.


----------



## freiesleben (Jan 4, 2016)

First of all congrats on the youngest edition.

The thing that you need to nurse the smokers was the reason why I chose my Assassin. I had a WSM and even though it is not that difficult to control you still have to nurse it, as it is not insulated and therefore goes up and down in temp. 

Then the capacity of these smoker are great, I just made 7 summer sausages in mine and you could easily have fitted at least the double.

Looking forward to see some of your cooks on it and some pictures of its arrival :)


----------



## keith156 (Dec 28, 2016)

I wanted to follow up on this post after a year or so... timing is of the essence :). I love the Assassin 17 and use it a lot. The capcity is great not only to cook a ton at a time but also just allowing the air to flow and having room to work.

Modifications
I chose to put my fire box on the side rather than the back because I wanted the fire box next to my back door (sounds like a fire hazard right?) and be able to put the smoker flush with the deck railing.

I also asked Jeff to put an electrical box on the back to put my IQ120 when it rains. I like It!

I added a 4th rack which is great when doing ribs and allows me to move the racks around. 













20151114_093151-1.jpg



__ keith156
__ Dec 28, 2016


















20160123_091609.jpg



__ keith156
__ Dec 28, 2016


















20151114_093208-1.jpg



__ keith156
__ Dec 28, 2016


















20161211_141840.jpg



__ keith156
__ Dec 28, 2016


















20160612_141511.jpg



__ keith156
__ Dec 28, 2016






The only trouble I'm experiencing is that the paint is peeling. I emailed Jeff on how to approach and didn't get a response. My plan is to sand it down and repaint with high heat paint. If I were to do it again I would request high heat paint from the start like a guy on youtube suggested. 













2016-03-08 07.08.51.jpg



__ keith156
__ Dec 28, 2016


----------



## dward51 (Jan 2, 2017)

I like the idea of the side feed/firebox.  I've been really thinking hard about one of these and that configuration would work perfect on my covered smoking porch.  Do you know if the side firebox makes any difference in the way it cooks (even temps, etc...?).  Also how low a temp can you hold in the 17 for sausage & snack sticks (I saw you did summer sausage which is why I ask).


----------



## keith156 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dward51, the cooker is pretty even. Obviously the lower racks are hotter than the top racks by a few degrees. One biscuit test and you'll have it figured out.

The lowest temp I've set is 205 and that was no problem. My guess is it will hold any temp you set on the IQ120. The fire is controlled so well. 

I love the Assassin and my wife is tired of hearing about it a year later.

Bought these prime brisket today and chomping at the bit to put them on the Assassin.













20170203_184609.jpg



__ keith156
__ Feb 3, 2017


----------

